# My adventures in the Nanny State of Pennsylvania



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A while back we had an alcohol stove build challenge, you may remember. My first two attempts met with limited success, but I didn’t give up. I recently built a burner from Red Bull cans that works very well, using a plan from a Japanese guy who calls himself Tetkoba on YouTube. 

I’ve experimented with HEET (gasoline anti freeze) in my stove, and it boils 2 cups water in 9 minutes; not bad. The problem is HEET is methyl alcohol, so if I use it in a tent or in my house I could poison myself. I’d like to burn ethyl alcohol, i.e. grain alcohol. It’s safe, and tastes good too. 

The problem is I can only legally purchase 151 proof grain alcohol in my state, and that contains 25% water. It doesn’t burn very hot, taking 19 minutes to boil 2 cups water. In order to purchase 190 proof grain alcohol, I need a permit, thanks to some college students who killed themselves chugging the pure stuff. So I’m currently applying for a permit from the Pennsylvania Liquor Control Board, Form PLCB-2196 9/99 1, so I can buy some damn camping stove fuel. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Would the rules change if you purchased potato-based alcohol instead of grain?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

TG said:


> Would the rules change if you purchased potato-based alcohol instead of grain?


Usually the source of the alcohol is not the issue, but it's drinkability.

You could apply for an ethanol permit from ATF and it would allow you to make (I think 500 gallons a month ) for use as a fuel


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> Would the rules change if you purchased potato-based alcohol instead of grain?


No. The rule is based on the proof, the maximum being 151. If I was still working I could easily order pure ethanol from Fisher Scientific using my Chemical Laboratory credential. C'est la vie.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Same here 151 proof.

I have a couple of cases of Bacardi 151 750 ML. put away.

In RI however you can buy 190 proof over the counter, or go to NC in the mountains, shine is 190 proof if good stuff.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Take a trip and buy some.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Take a trip and buy some.


moonshine strait up without any proofing ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...go to NC in the mountains, shine is 190 proof if good stuff.


Yeah, I bought some when I was down there last year. I don't know what happened to those jars, maybe it evaporated.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was younger I had half a glass of some home made shine that had been soaked in strawberries... I fell off of a picnic table.. I think I was about 16


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was at a party once where a guy was drinking Everclear mixed with grape juice (yuk). He punched a hole in the wall and broke his hand.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Now I'm craving Moonshine from Gatlinburg, TN, where a secret Russian army is stationed.
I know those moonshine tastings are considered wimpy by some of the PF members but I really enjoyed them


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use to get the shine from a friend in NC, came in gallon milk jugs, my ex use to drink it along with my brother and father, all are gone now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

one of the best moonshine songs


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

and of course willie


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't know if rye whiskey qualifies as moonshine, but I've always liked this piece:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think W. C Fields once said "I spent most of my money on Whiskey and women - the rest I just wasted."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I don't know if rye whiskey qualifies as moonshine, but I've always liked this piece:


American Rye Whiskey is not usually considered "moonshine" it is the legal designation of a whiskey made with at least 51% Rye with the balance of ingredients being corn and barley. It also must be aged in New Barrels not used barrels.

Bourbon differs from Rye Whiskey in that it is made using at least 51% corn and in order to be classified as Kentucky Straight Bourbon, it too must be aged in new barrels for 2 years.

I prefer Kentucky Straight Bourbon to Rye Whiskey. But lately I've been sipping Gentlemen Jack which is Tennessee Whiskey not bourbon and it is double mellowed in charcoal barrels before and after aging. I like it alot.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> American Rye Whiskey is not usually considered "moonshine" it is the legal designation of a whiskey made with at least 51% Rye with the balance of ingredients being corn and barley. It also must be aged in New Barrels not used barrels.
> 
> Bourbon differs from Rye Whiskey in that it is made using at least 51% corn and in order to be classified as Kentucky Straight Bourbon, it too must be aged in new barrels for 2 years.
> 
> I prefer Kentucky Straight Bourbon to Rye Whiskey. But lately I've been sipping Gentlemen Jack which is double mellowed in charcoal barrels before and after aging. I like it alot.


Attaboy Slip! I like GJD alot to .. welcome aboard and continued enjoyment to ya!.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> American Rye Whiskey is not usually considered "moonshine" it is the legal designation of a whiskey made with at least 51% Rye with the balance of ingredients being corn and barley. It also must be aged in New Barrels not used barrels.
> 
> Bourbon differs from Rye Whiskey in that it is made using at least 51% corn and in order to be classified as Kentucky Straight Bourbon, it too must be aged in new barrels for 2 years.
> 
> I prefer Kentucky Straight Bourbon to Rye Whiskey. But lately I've been sipping Gentlemen Jack which is Tennessee Whiskey not bourbon and it is double mellowed in charcoal barrels before and after aging. I like it alot.


Have you tried old overholt... Rye whiskey drank by Abe Lincoln, Wyatt Earp and Doc Holliday. It's about $20 a bottle and it's smooth.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

6811 said:


> Have you tried old overholt... Rye whiskey drank by Abe Lincoln, Wyatt Earp and Doc Holliday. It's about $20 a bottle and it's smooth.


I've tried it and liked it. So much booze, so little time.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I was at a party once where a guy was drinking Everclear mixed with grape juice (yuk). He punched a hole in the wall and broke his hand.


I did the exact same thing minus the grape juice hahaha


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is the final update to close this thread. 

After filing two ridiculously repetitive forms, one by mail and one on the net, and after an exchange of phone calls and snail mail; forty three days later I received my permit to purchase a "controlled substance", aka camp stove fuel. LOL. I don't know what scares me the most, that I need permission from the government to buy alcohol fuel, or the fact that I have learned to navigate the bureaucracy.


----------

